# Such a bummer.



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Every time i exercise my dog she limps after, 
the past few weeks i have been rubbing her down after workouts and she has not been limping.
well today before we could even do our daily work out, she got really hyper and started bolting around the house. When my brother opened the back door to go in the back yard she B-lined through is legs and started sprinting around the backyard. well when she came in she had a horrible limp and wont put pressure on her back right leg, so idk if she just pulls muscles easy or maybe has joint problems.. Looks like shes going to the Vet to get some X rays too make sure her hips and other joints are in good shape. If i had money i wouldn't mind but im so broke i literally don't have any cash 
hopefully she is not in to much pain because its going to be a while before we see a vet.. In the meantime im going to have to spoil her even more then i already do ha  so much for trying to condition her i guess. I just hope her hips and other joints are okay.. poor girl :/


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Got the spa going for her right now... shes so spoiled..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

If she is limping put her on strict crate rest for a few days so she can stay off of it. You have to becareful for ACL injuries.....not fun and they usually require surgery to repair $$$$ if she has been limping off and on for awhile she may have a soft tissue injury that she keeps aggravating and has never been able to heal. This is when a crate is a must needed tool If you can't afford the vet right now. I had Bella on crate rest for a soft tissue injury for 10 days. She only came out to potty and I would literally pick her up, carry her outside and put her down to do her duties. It was a long ten days but it worked and we haven't had any issues since. I would also get her on some joint supplements like MSM, glucosamine and chondroitin. A dog with reoccuring issues would benefit greatly from the supplements. JMO


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

yea i agree shes definitely going to be on lock down for a few days until i can find out a way to ger her to the vet. 
the other times she was limping a lot i did the crate thing and kept her off her leg for a while and seemed to heal well.
but this time around i feel like even if shes walking by tomorrow she needs to get some x-rays to make sure its not her hips or other joints.

thanks for the reply!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What you need to do is put her on crate rest for a week that means no running around. What could be happening is she is hurt and you never really let her heal before letting her run full blown again then she re-injures herself. So crate rest even if she is not limping is important. 

My guess is she blew an ACL if she is getting hurt all the time like that. It could be partially blown and gets aggravated with high activity.

Tempest does get pulled muscles a lot and I have to crate rest her. A good vet does not need to do x-rays to confirm a blown ACL or a pulled muscle. It costs me 50 to see the vet and have an idea of what it is. Find a good vet that can manipulate joints so you don't waist money on xrays if you do not need them.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Probably tore her Cruciant Ligament....CRATE REST! Do not work her!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Kane had a pulled muscle in his right rear leg; he would limp only after hard exercise, eventually it got to the point where he would limp after simple walks. My vet just manipulated his leg (stretching it out and back and around) to make sure it wasn't anything joint-/tendon-related. As usual, once I got in there, he wasn't limping on it--just not putting as much weight on it. When she manipulated his leg, he didn't show any pain or reaction, so she determined it to be a soft tissue issue. She ordered him on strict crate rest for a week and gave him some rimadyl for the first day or two if I thought he needed it. Once he was off crate rest, he was fine.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: that is what this dog needs a vet who can tell if it is something serious or a pulled/torn muscle.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone,
@performanceknls i think we have a friend who is a vet, so maybe he can just manipulate joints like you said and feel if something is wrong. i have a feeling if i just go to a local vet they are going to want to do x rays right away because that is the more expensive thing to do $_$.
so i'll try to get a hold of him today.

as far as rest she has been on my bed all day so far.
i picked her up and walked her to the backyard so she can go potty


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Crate rest is best, no jumping up and down, an no chance to bolt off if they hear something exciting. Let us know what you find out! I hope it is nothing major


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Crate rest is best, no jumping up and down, an no chance to bolt off if they hear something exciting. Let us know what you find out! I hope it is nothing major


The mean crate Dr has spoken LOL!!!! :goodpost:

I think bella about died when her dog had to go into the crate to recover...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> The mean crate Dr has spoken LOL!!!! :goodpost:
> 
> I think bella about died when her dog had to go into the crate to recover...


LOL! Sadie I was having anxiety over crating her all day for several days! I got over it after a couple days :roll:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I know I thought I was going to have to slip you some valium... Poor bella was fine but her momma made her all crazy LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

my dog has crazy separation anxiety so i fear if i put her in a kennel and walk away she will flip out in there and damage her leg. i guess it wouldn't hurt to try and see how she does.
thanks PK, Sadie, and Bella for the reply, i really appreciate it.

Is there anything i can do to speed her recovery?
rub her leg down, ice it ect.?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I know I thought I was going to have to slip you some valium... Poor bella was fine but her momma made her all crazy LMAO!!!!!!!!


Actually I took an ativan for my anxiety LMAO! I didn't make my girl crazy I made ME crazy :hammer: I just felt bad for her but crate rest sure worked!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Trust me dog's feed off their owner's you made her crazy she was fine until you started worrying LMAO!!!!!!! Poor Bella her mom's a hypochondriac LOL. That was so funny I have to laugh at it


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Trust me dog's feed off their owner's you made her crazy she was fine until you started worrying LMAO!!!!!!! Poor Bella her mom's a hypochondriac LOL. That was so funny I have to laugh at it


Glad I can make you laugh.........I'm not as bad as you think LOL! When it comes to my animals and my kid I'm a worry wart :flush:


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank god...
im taking her in tomorrow,
i will keep you girls posted


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Please do. I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Big let down..
im cash broke right now so my step dad said he would help me out and i could pay him back , so last night he tells me to wake up at 6am (I don't know why because there isnt a vet open that early). so i wake up, end up sitting around for 3 hours so i could have slept and i only got 3 hours of sleep last night.
we go to some animal hospital with a waiting room that's like 6'ft by 6ft, packed full of about 20 people, feeling all claustrophobic haha.
every person in there had chihuahua's barking and nipping at my dogs ankle.
The place is so closed in that if my dog got sick of these little guys and attacked i could not exactly pull her away somewhere in this tiny room filled with 20 other chihuahua -__-
and to top it off their wasn't even a Vet on staff for another 3 hours and we had stuff to do so we left. So my poor dog has to suffer and be a tri-pod till monday at the very least.
so its been a stressful morning to say the least,
sorry for the rant but it was a lot to deal with for how early and how little sleep i got.

i will say most of the people if not everyone in the waiting room was very nice and couldn't tell me enough how beautiful blondie was. Even after i told them she was pit bull they didn't pull back so that was cool i guess


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

on a lighter note the leg she can walk on is getting ripped ha


----------

